

The 7 deadly sins of email marketing - giorgiofontana
http://web-target.com/en/email-how-to-do/371-the-7-deadly-sins-of-email-marketing

======
joeyj01
That was really efficient. Relating with the 7 sins is a brilliant idea. Read
it, and will probably remember it for a long time.

~~~
giorgiofontana
thank you joey!

